# Anything AND everything!



## Alexz7272

I thought it might be fun to start a thread for anything and everything!  Share a photo(s), tell us what song you are currently obsessed with! Did something funny happen today? Are you heartbroken over an episode of your favorite tv show? What book can you NOT put down right now? Working on a knitting/sewing/weaving or quilt? 
Anything!


----------



## Alexz7272

I'll start! I just finished edited a few of the photos from my last backpacking trip and wanted to share with ya'll


----------



## Shorty

those are amazing pictures! Where did you go backpacking?


----------



## Alexz7272

@Shorty This was along the Continental divide here in Colorado


----------



## luvmypets

Gorgeous pictures ! 

Today one of my pigs escaped and almost gave me a heart attack.


----------



## Alexz7272

Oh no @luvmypets !! Get them back in safely? That'll make your heart race!


----------



## Baymule

My 2 month old grand daughter has a virus and is running fever. Her mom had her to ER Monday night and back to Dr tomorrow. I have sat and held her all day, every day this week. She feels bad and needs the cuddles plus  she sleeps like a rock on her Mamaw.


----------



## samssimonsays

Awe I hope she's feeling better soon! So great that you can be there for her!


----------



## samssimonsays

I've been battling a nasty cold virus the past week or so and I think it's finally turning around and I am on the up and up. PHEW! We are having people over for a bonfire Saturday for my "birthday celebration" more so to just burn the giant pile we've been creating for several years now and the owners before us had started lol.


----------



## Bruce

I have one of those same piles @samssimonsays ! I keep meaning to get a burn permit but it seems to decrease in size over the winter, I guess all that stuff is composting underneath. I suppose at some point I will get a round "tuit" and do the deed.


----------



## NH homesteader

I have a couple burn piles but one giant one in particular.  Just waiting for winter.  Once there's snow on the ground we don't need a permit. Just have to call it in. 

Oh and happy birthday!


----------



## samssimonsays

I think a lot of us have one (or so) of those piles  We took care of a huge one last year for the same celebration and it was a hit. It also freed up my garden which we didn't end up having time to plant this year anyways  

Thank you for the Bday wishes! I don't feel any older


----------



## Bruce

Happy belated birthday! 

And how are we to know when someone has a birthday??


----------



## samssimonsays

Bruce said:


> Happy belated birthday!
> 
> And how are we to know when someone has a birthday??


I am not sure lol. But thank you!


----------



## Baymule

Y'all gotta get a burn permit? The only restrictions on us is a county burn ban when it's dry. A few good rains and they lift the ban. We can burn any time and no permit.


----------



## NH homesteader

We need one except in winter.  Even for campfires.  It's so absurd.


----------



## NH homesteader

Oh and the fire department has the right  to come inspect it once you call it in. There's all kinds of rules about size and you can only burn certain things and blah blah...  They like to show up and shut people down because they're bored.


----------



## samssimonsays

We do need a permit but my husband is ON the department so I believe he is bringing the fire truck down to make sure there are no incidents


----------



## micah wotring

Got quite a bit going on here. Putting insilation and steel on the shop. Making YouTube Videos. Not much time for dirt bikes with school and all.

And as for a song I'm currently obsessed with? Kick the Dust up! (Luke Bryan)


----------



## babsbag

Bruce said:


> I have one of those same piles @samssimonsays ! I keep meaning to get a burn permit but it seems to decrease in size over the winter, I guess all that stuff is composting underneath. I suppose at some point I will get a round "tuit" and do the deed.



We have a few of those piles but I always leave one for bird habitat. Nov-Apr we don't need a permit but have to check that it is a burn day, for air quality mostly. We would be STUPID to burn here in the summer. They would put us in jail and rightly so. Also can't run lawnmowers or anything that could hit a rock and spark after 10:00 AM in the summer.


----------



## Alexz7272

@Baymule I hope she feels better soon and you are giving her lots of snuggles! 

@samssimonsays Glad you are feeling better! And have fun at that bonfire, we just did one this last weekend, I about gave my mother a heartache a couple times


----------



## Alexz7272

Woah! Luckily we dont need a permit as long as there is no fire ban. Hope you all get your bonefire action soon! We have some pretty cool traditions regarding bonfires in Lithuanian culture, so I am a sucker for them! 

@micah wotring Sounds like a handful! Remind me to ask you about Youtube if I ever get into that, I may be 25 but have zero idea how that all works  
Keep up the good work, you are one tough kid


----------



## Bruce

NH homesteader said:


> Oh and the fire department has the right  to come inspect it once you call it in. There's all kinds of rules about size and you can only burn certain things and blah blah...  They like to show up and shut people down because they're bored.



Hmm, I'll have to check on this. Haven't ever looked into getting a permit. Hopefully anything that grew in the ground is OK to burn. I wouldn't burn trash and plastic but I suspect there are some who would. No sense in our town though, "curbside" pickup is in the property taxes. Some of us have no curbs, no flat sidewalk, no pavement between the house and the road and the stupid wheeled bins we HAVE to use are pretty sucky.


----------



## NH homesteader

Here we have size limits on width of wood.


----------



## Bruce

I just checked:
-No permit is required for a camp fire, under 36" in diameter.

"-It is _*Illegal*_ to burn: Paper & Cardboard; Tires & other Rubber products; Treated, Painted, or Finished Wood; Tarpaper or asphalt Shingles; Plastics; Garbage."

Required to get a permit? 
"-Yes, except when the ground is blanketed in snow. " 
Well that shouldn't be too hard. In decent year that gives us at least 3 months if not 5.


----------



## Mike CHS

We have to get Burn Permits from 15 Oct to 15 May but you can call or do it online and we have similar restrictions as you. We can burn brush and scrap wood (size is supposed to be limited to 4'x8') but since we haven'[t had any rain in almost 3 months I won't even think about starting a fire permit or not.  We can burn paper trash in barrels as long as you have a screen over the fire.


----------



## Bruce

Does that mean that you aren't allowed to burn between 16 May and 14 Oct?


----------



## HomeOnTheRange

Well, this morning was the monthly goat and sheep auction.  Some of the Boer does were going for $175 up to $210.  The nice bucks went for $320.  Then came the Angoras and they went for $35 to $65.  They were very nice looking angoras!  Lambs were going for $1.20 up to $1.55 a pound.  A pure bread Nubian doe with papers went for $220.  The sheep were all over the place in price.  A large number of just weaned mixed goats went for as little as $25 apiece up to $57.50.

But they had one animal that was so unusual for us that they had to let it stand in the auction corral for about 5 minutes so everyone could get a good look.  It was a true gentle giant!  Of course I am not use to having a camera on my phone so I forgot that I could now take pictures .  He was a little over 5' 6" tall and allowed a lot of people to feel his coat.  I may have seen my next herd!!  It was a Yak.  Does anyone know much about Yaks?  Do they do well in heat and higher altitudes (above 5,200 feet)?  Do they get along with other animals?  Will they allow LGDs to be around?  How much would it set me back per animal?

OK, thanks for letting me ramble


----------



## NH homesteader

Ha! How cool! From what I understand,  yaks do not do well in the heat.  But maybe I'm wrong?


----------



## micah wotring

Alexz7272 said:


> @micah wotring Sounds like a handful! Remind me to ask you about Youtube if I ever get into that, I may be 25 but have zero idea how that all works
> Keep up the good work, you are one tough kid



Haha, sure. Thanks!


----------



## Latestarter

There were folks on here in the past that owned yaks. I can't remember their screen names but you should be able to search up the threads using the term. 

As for the birthdays, if you click on the members tab it will open a window which has today's birthdays as well as new members over on the right side. Other than that, you'd have to check individual member's profiles to find when their birthdays are, if they have them listed.


----------



## Mike CHS

We can burn but you have to log on and give the time that you will be burning and contact info.  It's mostly Volunteer Fire Departments here (and lots of them) so that way they can eliminate false alarms.  They can also spot check but they have never came here and we have been doing monthly burns getting rid of all of the debris on the place.


----------



## Baymule

I can't believe the stupid restrictions ya'll have on burning. A permit for a campfire??? Really???? On your own land???? Size restrictions?  Good Gawd, what a load of over regulation crap.


----------



## Baymule

Hello Fire Department? This is Baymule and I am going to build a campfire in my back yard to roast weenies and marshmallows. What? I need a permit?  I have to go to the county office?

Hello County Office? This is Baymule and I need a permit so I can build a campfire in my back yard for a weenie and marshmallow roast. I need to come in and fill out an application? Oh, there is a size restriction on how long the wood can be? Nothing over 48"? OK, I got a chainsaw. No, I didn't take the county sponsored safety class on how to operate a chainsaw, I have been operating a chainsaw all my life and I don't need some pointy headed safety guru telling me how to run my own damn chainsaw, thank you very much. What do you mean I need proof of address and an I.D.? A driver's license, birth certificate, movie ticket stubs and phone or utility bill showing my address? 

(at the county office) I gotta fill out all these papers? There must be 20 pages! Yes, I brought my identification. Here is my photo drivers license, passport, birth certificate, high school graduation picture, marriage certificate, a lock of my hair, house payment bill, phone bill, electric bill, water bill, doctor bill, car insurance bill, movie ticket stubs, house insurance bill, tax bill, credit card(s) bill, car note bill, truck note bill, yesterday's socks, DNA swab from Ancestry.com and a note from my neighbor.

It will take 3 weeks to process? And cost $20 processing fees? You will call me? No? What do you mean that anybody could answer my phone and it might not be me? Then you would need all the above before you could release information on my back yard campfire permit? Oh. You will mail it to me? That will take another week for special delivery? How do you send the permit, by donkey train? No I am not being disrespectful of your position at the county......

Baymule gets in car with kids and goes to restaurant and orders hot dogs.


----------



## Latestarter

We aren't there yet, but the idiots "in charge" are working on it...


----------



## NH homesteader




----------



## lcertuche

So glad I live where I do.


----------



## Bruce

Latestarter said:


> As for the birthdays, if you click on the members tab it will open a window which has today's birthdays as well as new members over on the right side. Other than that, you'd have to check individual member's profiles to find when their birthdays are, if they have them listed.



Guess there are no birthdays today. Kinda odd statistically speaking.



Baymule said:


> I can't believe the stupid restrictions ya'll have on burning. A permit for a campfire??? Really???? On your own land???? Size restrictions?  Good Gawd, what a load of over regulation crap.



I can only imagine it is because not everyone has a burn ring 50' from their house. Some people live in town on small lots. Probably concerned they would start a big bonfire and burn down 3 houses. 

These are the  people with short paved driveways and flat ground at the curb that didn't consider the rest of us when they voted for a 5 year contract with the hauler for "curbside pickup" and wheeled "cans" (that the hauler says do NOT roll in snow) instead of joining the solid waste district (like EVERY OTHER TOWN IN THE COUNTY) where we would be responsible for our own trash and could take it to the transfer station cheap (given how little trash I generate). At my prior house, different city, lot 44x100, less than the "riding ring" here, I had a trash compactor and went to the transfer station about once a month when my 4 recycle bins got full. Cost all of about $2.50. I'm paying 10X that now. Yes more convenient but I don't like paying a lot more because some people generate a lot of trash. 

They could have contracted for curbside and gotten together with others for a group rate price. But no, 2/3 vote was "for". Stock "can" is 96 gallons. How many households can generate that much trash and recyclables EACH in a week?? There was an option for 64 and 32 as well, call to get those. I got 32s (trash and recycle) but of course there was no "rebate" even though I cost the town a bit less money. 

They might hold 32 gallons of water but with all the internal "structure" for the truck lifting handle and "keeping plastic in shape" you can't get anywhere near as much in them as you can in a 32 gallon round can. They don't roll for sh1t on the loose stone path to the house so I carry them that 25', no carry handles of course. I sometimes roll them the next 30' to the road and try to find a place flat enough they don't fall over. Poor guy SW of us has a driveway that is probably 500' long, no truck, sure can't fit a 96 gallon can in the trunk. LONG drag to the road and I bet those wheels will be shot in a short time. I'm sure he'll have a great time dragging them down there in the snow. Maybe he'll just leave them near the end of the driveway. 

The people in the 8 houses west of him (their private road is between my property and his) got sick of figuring out how to get their 96 gallon cans down to the public road REAL fast. The guys with trucks were OK and the FedEx guy too but the others, not having a good time. After the 2nd week I saw the trucks are going up the road. I'm sure they made a deal with the company to come up, for extra money.


----------



## NH homesteader

Wow no curbside here.  We just run down to the transfer station down the road. The town I used to teach in you have to pay by the bag.  You have to buy tickets and put  them on your trash bags,  and they do pickups once a week.  No ticket and they leave it there.  I guess it encourages people to reduce trash because recycling is free and also picked up once a week. 

I imagine the burn permits here are more to keep track of the types of people who would be out there burning trash and furniture.


----------



## Bruce

Those people probably wait until a neighbor is burning with a permit and start their own fire. The vols at the dept won't notice there are 2 "plumes", not from miles away


----------



## Mike CHS

We had a fire going just about every month the 1st year we had our place literally every time we had a burn going we had  helicopter fly over.  I actually don't mind getting a permit since there is so much pasture and woods all over our area.


----------



## Bossroo

Alexz7272 --- Can you please post your Lithuanian KUGELIS recipe and what topping do you use?


----------



## Alexz7272

@Bossroo I'll translate them tomorrow and post it!


----------



## Alexz7272

@Bossroo 
I am SOOOO sorry, I completely forget, I am a jerk!  
Here is the more American version:

Ingredients:

3 eggs
¼ cup all purpose flour
2 tablespoons vegetable oil
1 teaspoon salt
1 large onion
Double smoked bacon – as much as you like!
3 large Yukon Gold
Preheat oven to 350 degrees F.

Directions:
Lightly spray an 8 inch square baking dish with cooking spray.
In a large bowl, whisk eggs with flour, oil, and salt.  It is alright if a few lumps remain.
Finely dice the onion.
Cut the bacon into small cubes.
Brown the bacon in a frying pan – add the onion and brown. Let cool.
Peel the potatoes and grate using the large holes on a box grater.
The grated potatoes should measure about 4 cups.
Add the grated potatoes to the whisked eggs, flour, oil, and salt.
Mix well.
Add the cooled browned onions and bacon to the mixture. 
Mix well.
Turn the mixture into the baking dish.
Press the mixture down into the pan and smooth out the surface.
Bake in center of oven until the top gets golden and the edges are browned (at least one hour).
Let stand for 10 minutes before serving.
Serve with sour cream.

*And the traditional: *

Ingredients: 
1 kg potatoes, peeled (2lbs)
300g bacon, finely chooped (9oz) [You can add as much bacon as you like!]
2 eggs, beaten 
2 medium onions, grated 
Salt and pepper to taste 

Grate potatoes and remove most of the juice. 
Fry the bacon and add to the potatoes. Mix well. 
The hot bacon fat helps disperse the potato starch. 
Add onions, eggs and salt/pepper. (You can also fry the onions a bit before adding them if you'd like, it is a personal preference and varies based on region. Where I am from, we fry them first) 
After mixing well, place potatoe grating into a greased pain. My aunt wrote a 4 finger deep baking dish...so not very accurate on the exact size  
The bake it at 180C (350F) for 2 hours. 
Serve with sour cream! This is an absolute must!! (Traditionally it is served with applesauce or lingonberry preserve but most prefer sour cream now)

Let me know if you make it and how it turns out!


----------



## NH homesteader

That sounds delicious!


----------



## Alexz7272

@NH homesteader You should try it!!!


----------



## Bossroo

Alexz7272 said:


> @Bossroo
> I am SOOOO sorry, I completely forget, I am a jerk!
> Here is the more American version:
> 
> Ingredients:
> 
> 3 eggs
> ¼ cup all purpose flour
> 2 tablespoons vegetable oil
> 1 teaspoon salt
> 1 large onion
> Double smoked bacon – as much as you like!
> 3 large Yukon Gold
> Preheat oven to 350 degrees F.
> 
> Directions:
> Lightly spray an 8 inch square baking dish with cooking spray.
> In a large bowl, whisk eggs with flour, oil, and salt.  It is alright if a few lumps remain.
> Finely dice the onion.
> Cut the bacon into small cubes.
> Brown the bacon in a frying pan – add the onion and brown. Let cool.
> Peel the potatoes and grate using the large holes on a box grater.
> The grated potatoes should measure about 4 cups.
> Add the grated potatoes to the whisked eggs, flour, oil, and salt.
> Mix well.
> Add the cooled browned onions and bacon to the mixture.
> Mix well.
> Turn the mixture into the baking dish.
> Press the mixture down into the pan and smooth out the surface.
> Bake in center of oven until the top gets golden and the edges are browned (at least one hour).
> Let stand for 10 minutes before serving.
> Serve with sour cream.
> 
> *And the traditional: *
> 
> Ingredients:
> 1 kg potatoes, peeled (2lbs)
> 300g bacon, finely chooped (9oz) [You can add as much bacon as you like!]
> 2 eggs, beaten
> 2 medium onions, grated
> Salt and pepper to taste
> 
> Grate potatoes and remove most of the juice.
> Fry the bacon and add to the potatoes. Mix well.
> The hot bacon fat helps disperse the potato starch.
> Add onions, eggs and salt/pepper. (You can also fry the onions a bit before adding them if you'd like, it is a personal preference and varies based on region. Where I am from, we fry them first)
> After mixing well, place potatoe grating into a greased pain. My aunt wrote a 4 finger deep baking dish...so not very accurate on the exact size
> The bake it at 180C (350F) for 2 hours.
> Serve with sour cream! This is an absolute must!! (Traditionally it is served with applesauce or lingonberry preserve but most prefer sour cream now)
> 
> Let me know if you make it and how it turns out!


Reconstructing my grandmother's ( she was a great cook, my mother on the other hand no so good ) recipe ( I found it last week after 50 years in limbo, browned and fragile and torn with some parts of the page missing ) is close to your traditional recipe  except she added a pound of bacon, 5 eggs, and a can of evaporated milk into the mixture.  Directions are the same or very close from the piecing together.   She topped the kugelis with plum jam,  The kugelis is much better the next day or two :  cut it into slices 3/8" to 1/2 " thick , place in a skillet and brown both sides, top with plum jam and ENJOY !


----------



## Latestarter

Wow... all three ways sound delicious! And just as an aside, you are most definitely NOT a jerk Alex... you lead a rather busy life! Pretty sure most here understand and appreciate the lifestyle


----------



## lcertuche

These recipes sound amazing. I think it would be good cooked overnight in the crockpot for breakfast. What do you think? All our favorite breakfast foods in one dish! I get up hours before anyone else so I could still bake in the oven. My oven is not working properly lately, though.


----------



## samssimonsays

Our permit is free a guy in the area is licensed to write them. Then you call in the number and activate it so they know a location and hubby is on the fire department, dad is the chief who was also there hahaha! They also had the fire truck there as a just in case since there were pine trees back there and its been dry and fall everything is dead. We thankfully don't have too strict of rules but enough to make us think. Even tho some still don't. I made some super yummy treats tho!


----------



## lcertuche

@samssimonsays what is that last picture? I make corn muffins with cut up hot dogs in them for the Wildbunch aka my children. They love them especially dipped in ketchup of barbecue sauce. I usually serve them with baked beans and maybe some fried potatoes or French fries. Looks like lots of good eats.


----------



## frustratedearthmother

I was hoping they were Cookies with a Kiss...  I could eat a dozen or so of those right now with a big ol mug of coffee!


----------



## Alexz7272

@lcertuche I dont see why you couldnt adapt it to a crockpot! I've never done it before but I know there are other American recipes that are similar to it and made in one! If you do do it, let me know how it turns out please!


----------



## Alexz7272

@samssimonsays You are making me hungry! Those look delicious!!


----------



## lcertuche

@frustratedearthmother I was waaay off, lol. I guess it didn't translate through the lense.

@Alexz7272 I'll let you know how it works. The only thing I can think is it would brown up but I think it will be good. What could with potatoes, onions and bacon, right!


----------



## Alexz7272

You can NEVER go wrong with bacon


----------



## Alexz7272

Walk outside for 2 minutes to let the chickens out and you get this. 
And yes, that is a sheep lead (on the right) he carried inside last night


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Gotta love a puppy!!


----------



## NH homesteader

My 2 year old "puppy"  still does that.Your puppy is too cute...  Almost makes up for the mess!


----------



## samssimonsays

They were home made corn bread mix with cut up hot dogs in them! Then I had Taco pizza rolls with home made pizza crust and apple pie crescents wth home made apple pie seasoning! Then grapes, dipped in caramel dipped in nut topping! OMG they taste JUST like caramel apples! We also had a garlic chicken wing set up too.


----------



## samssimonsays

That puppy! Looks as if to say, "this is what you get for leaving me all that time."  I get the same look from our collie.... no remorse, at all.


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Well, I was wrong, lol.  But, they sound delicious.  And the grapes too!


----------



## samssimonsays

Now I want to make those cookies @frustratedearthmother


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Me tooooo!


----------



## Latestarter

Well ladies... get to baking! I'm pretty sure my (new) address has been posted on here multiple times! Feel free to send a baker's dozen or so my way when they're done!


----------



## animalmom

Well @Latestarter, someone has to set up to the very dangerous task of being the official BYH food tester... and since you pretty much just nominated yourself, how I may ask can we refuse?


----------



## Bruce

So much for losing some weight Joe!


----------



## samssimonsays

And cheese. I'll be making lots of cheese next year hahaha! With my new cheese press!


----------



## Bossroo

Bossroo said:


> Reconstructing my grandmother's ( she was a great cook, my mother on the other hand no so good ) recipe ( I found it last week after 50 years in limbo, browned and fragile and torn with some parts of the page missing ) is close to your traditional recipe  except she added a pound of bacon, 5 eggs, and a can of evaporated milk into the mixture.  Directions are the same or very close from the piecing together.   She topped the kugelis with plum jam,  The kugelis is much better the next day or two :  cut it into slices 3/8" to 1/2 " thick , place in a skillet and brown both sides, top with plum jam and ENJOY !


Well,  I did the reconstruction and made it last Saturday.  Tasted GREAT  with plum jam on it, just like I remember it tasting when my Grandmother used to make it.  We had it for every dinner since then - sliced and browned in a skillet on the flat sides and topped with plum jam .  Tasted FANTASTIC !!! We topped it with sour cream on Mon., boysenberry jam on Tues.,logengerry jam on Wed. , but I prefer the Kugelis topped with plum jam followed by the other jams over the sour cream.  My wife liked all of the toppings.       Now , that is a dish to die for, so I will be making it for Thanksgiving and taking it to our son's home to serve with the Turkey and fixings. His wife's parents, siblings and all of their children will be there. They have never had it before, so we hope that they enjoy it just as much as we enjoy it.


----------



## Alexz7272

@Bossroo They will LOVE it too!!'


----------



## Alexz7272

Sooo with thanksgiving coming up and me not growing up celebrating it, I thought I'd try my hand at greenbean casserole as requested by the boy. It turned out okay bit totally not like how Americans make it 
It at least looks good....right....RIGHT?!


----------



## Latestarter

Looks right fine! A bit "drier" than mine normally turns out but I'm sure it will be just fine!


----------



## micah wotring

Alexz7272 said:


> Sooo with thanksgiving coming up and me not growing up celebrating it, I thought I'd try my hand at greenbean casserole as requested by the boy. It turned out okay bit totally not like how Americans make it
> It at least looks good....right....RIGHT?!
> 
> View attachment 24369


Green been casserole...one of my (many XD) favorite foods. And that looks almost exactly how my mom makes it. (and THAT, my friend, is a big complement!) Good job!


----------



## TAH

They look like ghosts...LOL


----------



## CntryBoy777

@greybeard I sure do Appreciate your Service!!...my Dad, brother, and uncle were over there...all made it home...many just disregard copperheads as a nuisance...but, have heard many 'Horror' stories about them and the lasting effects they can have....most are unaware that a Hatchling can do as much damage as a mature one...their fangs are shorter, but haven't mastered the release of poison as a mature snake does...so, they are more likely to release much more when they bite....having had 2 heart attacks I can understand that too...though I've never had to have bypass...just stints...glad ya are still with us to Share your Knowledge and Experiences cause I know I need it...and sure others do too!!  

@TAH the first one reminds me of an Oreo Blizzard!!...


----------



## Bruce

Alexz7272 said:


> Sooo with thanksgiving coming up and me not growing up celebrating it, I thought I'd try my hand at greenbean casserole as requested by the boy. It turned out okay bit totally not like how Americans make it



Well that statement requires (well I guess it isn't REQUIRED) an answer to the question:
What is your background since apparently it isn't "born in the USA". Inquiring minds want to know 

Green bean salad was never a staple at my house growing up. In fact I'm not sure I've ever had it. We also didn't do sweet potatoes covered with marshmallows. Mashed with cinnamon and nutmeg at our house. My favorite veg dish was always peas with pearl onions. 

Picked up my turkey and a couple of pounds of Brussels Sprouts (my SIL would gladly eat a pound all by herself!) at the Farmer's Market earlier today, guess I better start gathering all the other T-day foods, it seems to be sneaking up on me.


----------



## NH homesteader

My turkey just went through the scalder and plucker.  And now I have less mouths to feed.  Their turn to feed me!


----------



## Alexz7272

@Bruce I was born in Lithuania and lived there until I was a young kid.  My father joined the U.S. Navy to get citizenship. 

Sweet potato and marshmallows


----------



## Alexz7272

@NH homesteader I am about to do my first turkey tomorrow morning, any wise words?!


----------



## NH homesteader

Wow I didn't know you could do that. How long have you been in the US? 

Sweet potato and marshmallows.  Sounds awful but it's amazing!


----------



## NH homesteader

Hey we were writing at the same time.  You're processing one? Heritage or broad breasted? What are you using for equipment?


----------



## CntryBoy777

@Alexz7272 ....now there are 'Variations' of the sweet potato and Mini marshmallows....ya can add pineapple and/or raisins.....and some pecan or english walnut pcs crushed with a knife...like garlic....marshmallows on Top and bake til marshmallows are as Brown as ya wish....


----------



## Mini Horses

For me, I don't think there's a way I've ever had sweet potatoes that I didn't like  .   I generally bake mine, cut in chunks, swim them in real butter, brown sugar & cinnamon, in a baking dish.   Sometimes add pecans and orange slices.      Add a bowl of good ole kale or collards, seasoned with some cured ham and I am set for the day.   Turkey?  That's the side dish.


----------



## Mini Horses

I think we all need to form a co-op in our areas for tractor attachments -- the ones we NEED when we need them but, often only once or twice a year.    You can't rent & you sure don't want to buy every one out there.   Shameful waste.

I have an auger, blade, disc -- used occasionally, not often.  I want a rake but, only a day or two each summer/fall.   My bush hog I use more often -- HATE changing it out.  Use my back hoe but, it is made to fit onto my tractor, so hard to loan out. 

How about a "library" for attachments?  check it out, return or pay fine.  Pay for repair/replacement if needed.

That's my random thought for the day.


----------



## Latestarter

That's a great thought Mini! How about loaner tractors too?


----------



## Alexz7272

@NH homesteader He is broad breasted! I have a big scalding pot and a 55 gallon tub to soak/brine him? Total noob


----------



## Alexz7272

@Mini Horses That would be amazing! Same here, use them occasionally and they are SOOOO expensive. Maybe you can start one near you?


----------



## Bruce

NH homesteader said:


> Sweet potato and marshmallows.  Sounds awful but it's amazing!



I kinda look at it as taking something that is very healthy and turning it into one more reason we have an obesity problem in this country


----------



## NH homesteader

Well yes but I eat it  maybe once a year.  I'm very anti sugar and processed food but it is good


----------



## NH homesteader

@Alexz7272 so sorry you have to hand pluck that giant! Do you have a cone to hang them in for dispatching and bleeding out? Just don't rupture any internal organs and try to get the temperature  down with ice water ASAP


----------



## Alexz7272

I'm take an old-school literally  
 My family said to soak it in salt water for 24 hours,  then freshwater for 24 hours,  refrigerate then cook on the thanksgiving!
Any idea how long it typically takes you to process one of them (I know you probably do a bunch at once) and does that sound about right?  Sorry I'm asking so many questions


----------



## NH homesteader

Well...  We have a drum plucker...  So 10-15 minutes tops.  No idea about hand plucking. That'll add a lot of time I would imagine? 

We use shrink wrap bags so it'll age in that for 24 hours minimum. After that,  normally it would go in the freezer.  But since it's thanksgiving we will leave it in the fridge until 24 hours before cooking and then put it in a brine (using a friend's recipe I've never tried before). 

Ask away!


----------



## greybeard

Mini Horses said:


> I think we all need to form a co-op in our areas for tractor attachments -- the ones we NEED when we need them but, often only once or twice a year.    You can't rent & you sure don't want to buy every one out there.   Shameful waste.
> 
> I have an auger, blade, disc -- used occasionally, not often.  I want a rake but, only a day or two each summer/fall.   My bush hog I use more often -- HATE changing it out.  Use my back hoe but, it is made to fit onto my tractor, so hard to loan out.
> 
> How about a "library" for attachments?  check it out, return or pay fine.  Pay for repair/replacement if needed.
> 
> That's my random thought for the day.



Good way to make enemies or become one. Neither a lender nor a borrower be...
It's cheaper just to buy whatever you need. If you tear up a borrowed piece of equipment, you have to replace or repair it, and you still don't have one of your own. I lent a bush hog out twice. First time it came back with about 100 yards of electric fence wire wrapped around the stump jumper, next time came back with a burned up gear box. Lent my backhoe to a friend of my fathers..6 months later I went to get it and found he had lent it to someone else, and they had lent it to yet a 3rd person about 20 miles away that I had never met or even heard of. After I finally found it and  went to load it, and found it had a dead battery and not a drop of diesel in it and I had to bleed the fuel system out to even get it started. He ran out of fuel and just left it in the field where it died--with the key on. Then, once I got it running, he had to gall to tell me he wasn't quite thru with it and could I leave it a few more days. I declined his 'generous' proposal.  Now, if someone needs something, I just go do it for 'em or tell them 'no'.


----------



## NH homesteader

There is a small farmers' group in NH that rents out equipment. But you have to pay dues,  pay a rental fee,  and I assume you have some financial liability for  damages. Sounds great to me! 

On a personal level,  every time  we loan something out we have to chase the person around to get back our (usually damaged)  equipment.  Everyone seems to  think that's OK because  my husband is a mechanic,  so he can fix it.


----------



## Latestarter

Damn Greybeard... some folks just don't have a clue...


----------



## CntryBoy777

I've learned that lesson too....have been on both sides of the issue....so now when I do something I either rent, get the neighbor to do it, or use Manual 'Labor'....post hole diggers, ditch blade, sling blade, or riding mower....no $$ or credit to Buy anything anymore....so, just make Do...or Do without...


----------



## Bossroo

Alexz7272 said:


> I'm take an old-school literally
> My family said to soak it in salt water for 24 hours,  then freshwater for 24 hours,  refrigerate then cook on the thanksgiving!
> Any idea how long it typically takes you to process one of them (I know you probably do a bunch at once) and does that sound about right?  Sorry I'm asking so many questions


When processing, a cone is way too small for a broadbreasted turkey.  The way I do it is take a used grain feed sac and cut off a small corner at the solid bottom end.  You will want to start to heat up several gallons of water until small bubbles start to appear, at this point it is ready for scalding.  You will want to add a good squirt of dish soap into it before the scalding as it helps to dissolve feather fats and faster wetting of the feathers.  Reely useful for ducks and geese.  Catch the turkey and securely tie it's legs then place the turkey into the bag with it's head and neck sticking out of the hole on the end.  Wrap the loose end of the back snug over the turkey and duct tape it. This will lesson the wing flapping of the death throws.  Use a knife to cut the jugulars or use an axe to chop the head off.   Start plucking by pulling out the wing and tail feathers, by that time the rest of the feathers will be cool enough to pluck so that your hands will be able to handle the job better.   Next, remove the crop from the front of the chest area, then gut the bird.  After that job is done, place the bird in a ice bath or refrigerate it for 24 hours to keep bacteria out.  The time is needed for rigor mortis to pass or the bird will be tough.  You can then soak in a salt solution, but not necessary .  The bird is now ready to freeze or get ready to roast.  One thing that you may want to try if you want the turkey to be self basteing is to get a 50cc syringe and a 16ga., 11/2" needle, melt a couple stick s of real butter , place the turkey on it's back and inject the the butter to the full lengh of the needle into the turkey's breast in several locations at the top as well as the top section into the legs.  As the bird's interior temperature rises the butter will slowly seep out of the injection sights and baste the bird. Makes for a very rich gravy too.  Bake at 350* until golden brown and interior meat ( thickest point )  temperature reaches 165* . Instead of an oven, you can also use a large roaster. ---  the turkey will be done faster !  Enjoy.


----------



## NH homesteader

We have cones made for BB turkeys. Don't chop the head off...  They don't bleed out  as well.  

I haven't heard that basting tip...  I like that! Good explanation!


----------



## Baymule

We don't loan out our tractor. We tell people that our insurance doesn't cover it off our place.


----------



## NH homesteader

Hey @Alexz7272 did you butcher that turkey? How'd it go?


----------



## Alexz7272

@NH homesteader We did! It went much better then I expected, I let the boy help and it was hilarious! 
Far from perfect but good enough for us!


----------



## Bruce

Looks like you did a good job from where I sit.


----------



## Latestarter

Yup... looks like a turkey ready for cooking prep to me.


----------



## NH homesteader

Grr my phone won't let me see the picture...  Did you weigh him?


----------



## CntryBoy777

Way to Go!!


----------



## Baymule

Looks good to me!


----------



## TAH




----------



## Alexz7272

@NH homesteader 28lbs after dressing!


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Alexz7272 said:


> 28lbs after dressing!


Nice!


----------



## NH homesteader

Nice! That's a good weight.  My husband helped a friend butcher a turkey last year... 44 lbs dressed. It stopped the plucker. It was a huge turkey! Ours are all between 15-20, we don't need anything bigger than that. 

Picture finally loaded.  Looks good!


----------



## TAH

Our friends had a turkey that weighed 46 pounds after dressing. NH that isn't that much smaller, How did he taste? He didn't taste that good though because he was 3 when they butchered him. (He would of have lived a long happy life if he had been respectful, He would jump on top of people even children that were smaller than him. So he paid the price).


----------



## NH homesteader

I have no idea,  I never had any of that turkey.  The friend said it was good,  but most people don't comment if the birds they raised didn't taste good,  lol.  That's a big bird to be jumping on people,  I'd feed him to the dogs!


----------



## TAH

This evening when I was frustrated with the children not listening to me when it is time to get ready for bed, I sat down to just settle down, when here comes Boaz and puts his face on my lap with those cute sorrowful pet me eyes, I can never resist them.

A nother insisted, I was sick last week when we lays right next to me on the floor and puts my feet on his back. It was so funny it as if he read my mind. I had just been thinking it would be really nice to have my feet on him.

Last week when we went to own when we got back Hadassah my younger sister was asleep in the car, Boaz would not get out of the car. I could not figure out why, later when I went to check on Hadassah Boaz still wouldn't get out. (I was thinking silly puppy
After Hadassah woke up it hit me was staying in the car to protect her. Dad was so happy. 

I love our puppy


----------



## TAH

I ment to post just the first thing but then I started to remember them and just had to post them, plus the thread is anything AND everything.


----------



## Alexz7272

He sounds like an amazing pup!


----------



## TAH

Alexz7272 said:


> He sounds like an amazing pup!


Yes,

There was a other instant, when Enosh was playing out close to the road when this guy stopped his truck, I watched the guy for a few seconds.  The guy was trying to get my little brother, Boaz sat there and waited till I gave have him the go and he chased that guy right off the property. I was so relieved and happy.


----------



## lcertuche

I used to have a dog and she really loved me but tolerated my two little girls. I could always tell if they were really sick or pretending because she would lie in bed with them until they were well. If they were pretending to stay home she wouldn't have anything to do with them though. Everyone should be so lucky as to have a good dog.


----------



## NH homesteader

Good dogs! When people stop in and my husband isn't home,  they always comment on how much less friendly my dog is.  He's friendly when dad's home to protect mom,  but  when I'm home alone,  he goes in full protection mode.


----------



## CntryBoy777

I used to have a german shepard when I was 8-9...she knew the boundary of our house...we lived on 180 acres...she wouldn't go after ya if ya stayed on the dirt road we lived on...but put 1 foot inside the yard and she would be all Business.....one day my Mom was home from work, sick and Princess knew she wasn't out and about as usual....my Grandma lived a half mile up the road and walked down to check on Mom....Princess alerted...Mom came to the door and told Grandma to be careful....she disregarded the warning and said the dog wouldn't do anything....Princess retreated under the house....it was on foundation pilings...around the car parked by the house and as soon as Grandma's foot hit the step...Princess had a hold of her calf...no bark or growl....had to keep Princess chained to make sure she didn't have rabies...the day she got off the chain...she was hit and killed by a Dump truck flying by on the dirt road....she was the Best dog I have ever had was only a yr old when she was killed....to this day I hate 'Rock Haulers'....they have no regard for others at all.


----------



## TAH

It is amazing how dogs can sence when more protection is needed. when my dad or mom are gone Boaz stays out the whole time barking at anyone that goes by the road.


----------



## Bossroo

My wife and I made 24 servings of Kugelis with plum jam as a topping for Thanksgiving dinner at our son's house.  His wife's parents, brother , 2 sisters and their 5 small children came. Our son was the only one that had eaten it before.  Everyone ate their portion and REALLY LOVED it. Then they had some along pumpkin pie, dream bars and banana cream pie for desert.  When we went home, all that was left was a few crumbs in the pan.


----------



## Mini Horses

Thanksgiving day, I ate & didn't cook -- ate with DD & GrD.

Today, I had leftovers for breakfast.  

Then out early to drive tractor down to DD & move a couple FEL of cut logs up by the splitter.  While there I spied & moved some large logs from last yr to same spot.   Give her something to do. LOL.    Since I was headed back up front I  pushed into a huge pile of dirt and carried a load up to my house to fill a couple holes that I'm tired of stumbling into  (son's dog left them for me).  It went so well, that I got 2 more FELs and finished all around the plum tree -- yep dog, then chickens enhanced them.

The day warmed up so very well, that I headed to a large round pen I had been using for stallion containment, not now needed.  So finished picking up stalks of some tall weed bushes that had taken over & finished the center pile to burn later today.     I had thought I would dismantle the fence and while in there decided it would be perfect for a close garden area!     Already well fenced, by water & electric -- fertilized & nice soil   Sounds like a good deal & saves me moving some other fence.   So chickens are happily helping me clean up weed seeds right now.    Feb I will have weaning piggies to house for about a month until sold....they can  plow & be easy to see, show, catch.  Then I can rake & seed.   Perfect place for tomatoes, peppers, eggplants, onions, etc. that I want close.     Repurposed!      It's 70' across, so a nice sized plot for that purpose.

Then I offloaded a round bale of hay onto a pallet in the field for 14 little mares to munch for a week or so......between their scavenging the almost done for the year fields.

Will get back out there right after a sandwich!   Plenty more to do on such a great day.   Happy for nice weather today and I never shop on Black Friday!!!


----------



## Bruce

Geez @Mini Horses are you in the Army? You got a whole lot more done than I will all day and it wasn't even 1:30 PM.


----------



## Mini Horses

Gotta do it!   I unloaded another roll of hay.   Loaded & went to dump, came home to do chores -- collect eggs, feed, fill troughs, etc.   Then, went to lower fields to check & feed pigs and one has begun a nest!!      They should be due 12/1 & 12/5 but, looks like Rosie is thinking a day or two earlier.....hustled around & got a few piles of nice dry cut grass for her to line her nest and she did that!!  Right on top of the stemy crap she had in it.   None was there this AM.   Put more for her sister to lay in, nearby and also filled one of the pig huts with it.

I'm putting a thread up with pics.   Exciting!


----------



## Alexz7272

@Bossroo I am so happy your family loved Kugelis!! Plum jam is AMAZING! It makes me so happy to hear even distant Lithuanians sharing traditions, we are so few as it is, we gotta stick together  
Will you be doing any Christmas traditions? We are starting to prepare now, if you have any questions feel free to ask!


----------



## Alexz7272

Spending some time with my nephew and this picture was too adorable not to share. I love this little guy so much


----------



## TAH

He is cute


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Cutie patootey!


----------



## CntryBoy777

Looks like he's following in his Aunt's footsteps!!...already has his Arms full of Animals!!...


----------



## Bossroo

Alexz7272 said:


> @Bossroo I am so happy your family loved Kugelis!! Plum jam is AMAZING! It makes me so happy to hear even distant Lithuanians sharing traditions, we are so few as it is, we gotta stick together
> Will you be doing any Christmas traditions? We are starting to prepare now, if you have any questions feel free to ask!


I just made some headcheeze by boiling down  the turkey carcass after it cools down, remove the meat from the bones and cover the meat in the turkey broth and let it cool down in a bowl until it gels.  I remember my grandmother hand feed by stuffing  feed to a young goose for 3 months to get it so fat that it can hardly stand for Christmas goose.  Then after processing it she would render down the fat and everyone would want to eat the crispy leftovers from the fat.  Then when the fat cools down we would spread it ( shmulte ) on home baked bread. Simply fabulous !!!  I haven't had it for more years than I can  remember.


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Dang, that sounds goooood!


----------



## CntryBoy777

That isn't known as 'Head Cheese' around here......around here Souse meat is known as 'Head Cheese'...cause it is made Totally of hog Head....has alot of Cartilage in it........the Spicy is pretty Good!!


----------



## Bruce

I agree, I thought head cheese was essentially all the non bone parts of a pig's head (brains and teeth excluded) after it has been cooked for a really long time. No, I've never had it.


----------



## Bossroo

I am well aware that  the original head cheese is totally from a hog's head.  Then a few decades ago the foodie and health industry folks concerned with cholesterol , like our doctor , started to promote the idea of using the more "healthy" meats of turkey and chicken. The idea is the same, but the flavor has something to be desired.  So , what can I say  other than put the turkey carcass to use as food or throw it out ?


----------



## CntryBoy777

We have always made Turkey Hash out of it...corned beef hash...with Turkey instead of the corned beef...


----------



## Bossroo

Another way to use the meat off the bones is to add some cream of mushroom soup and pour it over mashed potatoes. Or,  use the turkey meat , add some seasoning and place inside a soft taco . Or, just place some turkey meat pieces between 2 slices of bread and pour some hot left over gravy over it. Etc.


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Soup...


----------



## Latestarter

I used to take all the scrap meat and add it to the left over gravy, then heat and ladle out over toast or biscuits. YUM! Now I use that and all the cartilage and edible waste to add to the dog's food. The bones themselves can make a decent broth/soup.


----------



## CntryBoy777

@Alexz7272 we tried that recipe ya posted....it was really Good....here's a Pic...
....I know it isn't a 9"square dish....but was really Good......but, we are going to put some Garlic in it next time.......thanks for Sharing!!


----------



## Alexz7272

@CntryBoy777 I am SSOOOOOOO glad you liked it!!! Let me know what you think when you add garlic! Yay!!!


----------



## Alexz7272

Anyone have any recommendations for doing your own bacon? We dispatch porkchop today (our hog).


----------



## micah wotring

Sorry no BUT... I do have some good pig names.  
Crispy was the only pig I ever actually owned
crisp
crunch
crunchy
rototiller
all the cuts like bacon, ham, chops, etc.
bulldozer
tiller


----------



## frustratedearthmother

It's been a couple of years since I made bacon, but this recipe is very close to what I did. 

http://www.foodnetwork.com/recipes/homemade-bacon.html

A few of the ingredients are different than what I used.  I remember using maple sugar instead of brown sugar and I didn't use apple wood for smoking.  However, the process is how I did it...putting it in ziplock bags and turning it every day and smoking it to an internal temperature of 150.  It was soooo good!


----------



## luvmypets

A tad off topic but I thought I would add a informative video on the breed of pigs I raise. I do not own the video though.


----------



## greybeard

I spatchcocked my turkey. Broke one of it's legs in the process of preparation, but it came out ok.
Total cook time was 80 minutes.



This \/ more or less:
http://www.seriouseats.com/2012/11/...ing-fast-easy-way-spatchcocked-slideshow.html


----------



## Bruce

"splatchcocked" interesting name, had to look it up. 

@luvmypets Interesting!! You are apparently one of the few who raise them. Wonder why they are not more popular if they have the best tasting meat. Maybe the (I presume) greater difficulty getting the hair off when they are processed?


----------



## Mini Horses

I think of the pictures of George Washington era diplomats wigs when I see these pigs....like they are wearing one cause it just isn't natural looking.   

There was a CL post for sale of some of that breed but, at over $1200  per head it wasn't something for me.   Seems there are not a lot of them overall.   Hmmmm  curly tails & curly ears


----------



## luvmypets

@Bruce Im still learning about this breed as there is a very limited amount of information. I believe the main reason people don't know about the breed is because they are new to the US. They were introduced in 2007 and 90% of all mangalista hogs are owned by one guys(organization, very strict about the breeding yada yada). Not to mention beside their country of origin there are only 20,000 mangalista hogs around the world. They also take longer to grow as ours won't be ready until next summer(when they are well over 1 year). I feel that if we educate the public they will become a better known breed. The meat is so good and its stuffing so you don't need to eat a lot. I know my dad is very intent on raising solely mangalista, and I will definitly be following that path. I asked him about feeder pigs and it was very clear I wasn't getting anywhere. 

@Mini Horses They are quite pricey. We were lucky though, we got a decent price, even on the gilt. I love that gilt such a cuddle bug lol


----------



## NH homesteader

@Bruce lots of reasons.  They are a niche market really.  Expensive...  Slower growing...  Plus people are going for less fatty pork,  not more fatty.   But for those of us who skin our pigs,  the processing wouldn't be an issue.  

That being said,  I think they are awesome.  And I would totally try one if the opportunity was there.


----------



## NH homesteader

Typing at the same time!


----------



## Bruce

luvmypets said:


> @Bruce Im still learning about this breed as there is a very limited amount of information. I believe the main reason people don't know about the breed is because they are new to the US. They were introduced in 2007 and 90% of all mangalista hogs are owned by one guys(organization, very strict about the breeding yada yada). Not to mention beside their country of origin there are only 20,000 mangalista hogs around the world. They also take longer to grow as ours won't be ready until next summer(when they are well over 1 year). I feel that if we educate the public they will become a better known breed. The meat is so good and its stuffing so you don't need to eat a lot. I know my dad is very intent on raising solely mangalista, and I will definitly be following that path. I asked him about feeder pigs and it was very clear I wasn't getting anywhere.
> 
> @Mini Horses They are quite pricey. We were lucky though, we got a decent price, even on the gilt. I love that gilt such a cuddle bug lol


Gee, that sort of attitude makes me want to raise them for sale as breeders to everyone else! You can bet I wouldn't be selling them for $1,200   Not going to happen though.


----------



## NH homesteader

I wonder, do they eat less or have really poor feed conversion? I mean that's such a long time to feed a pig to butcher.


----------



## luvmypets

NH homesteader said:


> I wonder, do they eat less or have really poor feed conversion? I mean that's such a long time to feed a pig to butcher.


I think they eat less, not sure though.


----------



## NH homesteader

That's my guess.  How much/what do you feed them? Sorry if I'm quizzing you ,  I'm into pig breeds lol


----------



## luvmypets

NH homesteader said:


> That's my guess.  How much/what do you feed them? Sorry if I'm quizzing you ,  I'm into pig breeds lol


We give them four large scoops of a grain mixture. Two in the morning, two in the evening. We also give them any extra greens and breads. We are still working on their diet, so none of it is written in stone.


----------



## NH homesteader

Here's an interesting article.  It says they cost three times as much to feed as a typical pig.  

http://www.cnbc.com/2015/05/13/wall-street-financier-becomes-the-master-of-mangalitsa-pork.html

I can't wait to hear how they taste when you butcher them though!


----------



## Bruce

Apparently for the rich Wall Street guy it is all about selling expensive things to rich people who won't buy it if it doesn't cost enough.


----------



## NH homesteader

Well I wasn't approving of bis business plan lol!


----------



## Bruce

luvmypets said:


> We give them four large scoops of a grain mixture. Two in the morning, two in the evening. We also give them any extra greens and breads. We are still working on their diet, so none of it is written in stone.


Put me on the list for a pound of sausage when you process


----------



## Alexz7272

Would anyone like to write a legal memorandum regarding second degree murder?  
I'd much rather be out in the snow with my goats! Which they think is going to kill them


----------



## CntryBoy777




----------



## Bossroo

Alexz7272 said:


> Would anyone like to write a legal memorandum regarding second degree murder?
> I'd much rather be out in the snow with my goats! Which they think is going to kill them


Mother Nature is IMMUNE from prosecution for any and all of her actions.


----------



## luvmypets

Here is how big the hogs are at 9 months. They are small right? The boys will be around 350lbs when they are ready for market.


----------



## Baymule

Mangalitsa is gourmet eating!

https://www.countrycuredhams.com/mangalitsa-ham.php

http://www.dartagnan.com/mangalica-pig-heritage-pork.html


----------



## Bruce

Bossroo said:


> Mother Nature is IMMUNE from prosecution for any and all of her actions.



AND she is the "escape clause" for a lot of other entities, like UPS.


----------



## Alexz7272

You guys are the best!  

Heres some smoked snack sticks courtesy of Porkchop!  


 

 

And I have one of four bacons curing


----------



## NH homesteader

Mmm how'd you make those? I had some a friend made with venison and pork and they were amazing. Haven't tried to make my own quite yet!


----------



## Alexz7272

@NH homesteader So we bought a really expensive grinder, you dont need one so powerful but thr engineer HAD to have it  


 


 

And expensive smoker but again, engineers  


 

We buy casing from Cabela's and from Jax 


 


Annndd half the brats on ready to smoke! (Makingg the second part now) 


 
I got a smile-ish!


----------



## Latestarter

Oh my... the advantages to being partnered with an engineer sort!   I have to say I'm a little envious. May I inquire what the price was for the grinder? I really don't want to waste money on a small one and that one looks quite durable.


----------



## Baymule

Give your engineer a hug! He did good with that grinder that looks like it would power up a cab tractor! Love the smoker! Plus he's cute too!


----------



## NH homesteader

Holy cow.  I have a much smaller,  less expensive grinder that'll do the job and my husband built a smoker out of free stuff we've scrounged. It'll manage lol. Do you use seasonings?


----------



## micah wotring

We have a grinder almost exactly like that! No smoker though. We just use a little built in part of our grill and bur cherry chips. XD My dad is the same way! Over-engineers everything.  I like him.


----------



## Mini Horses

Wow, those Mangalista's have some long legs, for a hog.  Just can't get over the curls
And I LOVE the dog by them, by the way!!

Ahhhh....a grinder that surely is a commercial type.   I have a hand one  , it does what I need (which isn't much).  since I eat little of that type of meat.    BUT do plan to cure my slabs of bacon this winter.  They patiently wait in the freezer.  My smoker will be a grill type, also.

If you do a lot of grind/smoke, I would feel the expense of those great pieces of equipment might be doable. They are not in my budget.


----------



## NH homesteader

They are far from in my budget too! I do have an electric grinder.  It's awesome,  we just used it to make a bunch of sausage. It wasn't that expensive I don't think. 

Our pork belly is sitting in the freezer too,  we will get to them at some point  lol


----------



## Alexz7272

@Latestarter Here is the grinder we purchased, it is a 1hp commercial grinder: http://www.cabelas.com/product/CARN...ategoryId=734095080&CQ_search=grinder&CQ_st=b
It was expensive, $500 but it was all about the horsepower for Aaron  
_*BUT*_ I will say thought, it is a powerhouse. We did roughly 100lbs of pork in about 15-20 minutes.  

@NH homesteader We do use seasoning! I make alot from scratch and using old Lithuanian recipes. The one for those snack sticks was garlic powder, red pepper, onion powder, brown sugar, curing salt, cayenne pepper, paprika, sugar and mustard seed (I think that is all of it!) We've also tried the pre-made seasoning at the hunting stores and they are pretty good too!


----------



## Alexz7272

I have nothing going on at the farm so feel guilty I'm not on as much and not doing anything helpful and just posting random stuff. 
But! My birthday is this friday and I've been eyeing these cowboy boots for about a year but $180 is ridiculous! Well....Aaron took me today and got them as my gift! I am so happy! He said now I have another pair of shoes to wear everywhere instead of my mucking boot 99% of the time  





And horrible pictures he took quickly 

 
Photobombed by mr Vladimir too


----------



## Latestarter

Gosh, you're a skinny little thing!   So what's so ridiculous about a good pair of boots being $180? I tend to wear mine inside the pant legs though... Happy birthday!


----------



## NH homesteader

I was just wondering where you've been...  Apparently getting sweet new boots! That's a heck of a lot of hay money, lol.  Can you tell I don't buy nice things often? When I have extra money I buy more goats


----------



## NH homesteader

Oh and happy almost birthday! I'll forget so I'll say it now


----------



## Baymule

Happy Birthday! Nice boots. Sometimes we just have to spoil ourselves a little. So sweet of Aaron to go buy them for you. He's a keeper!


----------



## TAH

Happy birthday!!

Nice lookin boots


----------



## Bruce

Too nice to wear except out to dinner


----------



## greybeard

Bruce said:


> Too nice to wear except out to dinner


I never pay any attention to what the top of the boot looks like. 
I wear my TLs everywhere, except in deep mud, and then am wearing rubber boots. Rubber boots are the only time I wear jeans on the inside of my boot tops.  Boots on the outside tend to let things inside that ya just don't want there--like hot embers, welding sparks, ticks, chiggers and of course, fresh, wet, slimy cow poop.
Those are nice looking boots--look like some Ariats my wife has. A good match topside would be a  Serratelli long oval silver belly.


----------



## Bruce

Had to look that one up. I was pretty sure you weren't talking about her stomach. Wouldn't have guessed a hat though!


----------



## greybeard

Real silver belly is fur from beaver's belly region.
Cheap hatters use dye instead.
Serratelli is not  cheap hatter, especially in the 20x and upwards.
A good hat should and will last a lifetime.
Good boots from the 1st time you put them on until the day you get a new pair, should fit and feel no more obtrusive than a second skin on your feet and be able to be re-soled/re-heeled multiple times.
Quality costs more. 
A good hat runs somewhere north of $300. Exceptionally good boots just a little less expensive.


----------



## HomeOnTheRange

Amen brother @greybeard!


----------



## Bruce

But if they LAST they are WAY cheaper than continually buying new.


----------



## greybeard

Bruce said:


> But if they LAST they are WAY cheaper than continually buying new.


Absolutely.


----------



## misfitmorgan

Alexz7272 said:


> @NH homesteader So we bought a really expensive grinder, you dont need one so powerful but thr engineer HAD to have it
> View attachment 25086
> View attachment 25091
> 
> And expensive smoker but again, engineers
> View attachment 25089
> 
> We buy casing from Cabela's and from Jax
> View attachment 25087
> 
> 
> Annndd half the brats on ready to smoke! (Makingg the second part now)
> View attachment 25090
> I got a smile-ish!



Where did you get that there fancy pants grinder? DH wants a better one our electric grinder is so crumby that we have gone back to using the manual one. Also what kinda Engineer is the DH?


----------



## Latestarter

I had asked her the same Q and she replied. Cabelas.


----------



## HomeOnTheRange

Just a re-post on the grinder URL: http://www.cabelas.com/product/CARN...ategoryId=734095080&CQ_search=grinder&CQ_st=b


----------



## HomeOnTheRange

OK, I know you all are butt kicking, wicked, hard-core, bitchin', fierce, warrior type BYH people, but have any of you used something like the following?



 
Or it's big brother:




I will be putting in about 500 posts a year into sticky clay and was wondering if anyone has used these type of devices?


----------



## Baymule

HomeOnTheRange said:


> OK, I know you all are butt kicking, wicked, hard-core, bitchin', fierce, warrior type BYH people, but have any of you used something like the following?
> View attachment 25479
> Or it's big brother:
> View attachment 25480
> 
> I will be putting in about 500 posts a year into sticky clay and was wondering if anyone has used these type of devices?



Not me, though they certainly look intriguing. I use a home made heavy pipe with welded on handles to pound T-posts. Sticky clay? Must be wet, if it was dry you'd say concrete clay.


----------



## frustratedearthmother

I wish I had!


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Baymule said:


> Sticky clay? Must be wet, if it was dry you'd say concrete clay.



Truer words were never spoken!


----------



## Baymule

HomeOnTheRange said:


> I will be putting in about 500 posts a year into sticky clay and was wondering if anyone has used these type of devices?



500 posts a year......is this a new career? or are you limiting yourself to only 500 posts each year so you don't run out of fun things to do? ................................................................excuse me, I got sidetracked by a Victoria's Secret TV commercial...................................and am wondering why I never thought of wearing a long flowing ruffled tail/half skirt with my bra and panties.........while I run through a formal garden........probably because I'd look silly wearing those sandals........


----------



## NH homesteader

Hey it is the anything and everything thread!


----------



## Baymule

NOW I got it! I need to suit up in a Victoria's Secret fire engine red ensemble, complete with those cool looking wings the models wear when they strut the catwalk, but wear sensible work boots.......and test out those fancy fandangled T-post drivers!!


----------



## NH homesteader

I am so glad I don't have cable....


----------



## HomeOnTheRange

Baymule said:


> .and am wondering why I never thought of wearing a long flowing ruffled tail/half skirt with my bra and panties.........while I run through a formal garden........probably because I'd look silly wearing those sandals........


Pics @Baymule, we need pics...


----------



## Latestarter

Sure would like a test report after you use either one. Being the macho, bitchin, what-all you mentioned, I'd go with the bigger one. More power is better, right? Man I could really take this over the edge... especially with all that Victoria Secret discussion...


----------



## Bruce

But being a mod, you will restrain yourself 

Never used one of those power drivers.

"At only 35 pounds it is easy to lift and carry" (the 2000). Unless it is the 3200, then it is an easy to lift and carry 45 pounds. Um OK, how about easy to raise over the top of a 7' T-post? 

"Dampening springs lessens the vibration on the operator". His arms are shaking like jelly.

I can see the advantage if you have a lot of posts to pound. Not sure what happens when it hits rock. They specify beats per minute but how much force? I claim to hit the nail on the head much more often than professional carpenters. That is because they can drive a nail in 3 maybe 4 hits. By then I have the nail a good 1/4 of the way in.


----------



## Baymule

Blame it on TV and my attention span.


----------



## Goat Whisperer

Just literally made me LOL reading your posts!


----------



## greybeard

after catching up on the last couple of pages I have a strange urge for leaning back, exhaling deeply and lighting up a cigarette...


----------



## Bruce




----------



## Latestarter




----------



## Alexz7272

New sign for the farm!!!  



 

AND I GOT MY STAND FINALLY!


----------



## NH homesteader

Ughhh I can never find my feed scoops. Not true... On the rare occasion that someone else feeds the animals for me, I can't find my feed scoops.


----------



## Southern by choice

You have to be so happy for the stanchion!

Love the sign but the ones that actually NEED to read it would be the ones to say.... uuuuuuuuuuuuuuhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh there's too many words................. 
If each line were an emoticon then yeah... maybe!


----------



## CntryBoy777

We just repurpose plastic containers for the job...I swear they Multiply in the cabinets...


----------



## micah wotring

CntryBoy777 said:


> We just repurpose plastic containers for the job...I swear they Multiply in the cabinets...


Back when there was always a baby in the house we used the cans that the milk powder came in. Now we use those big cans that you buy fruit in.


----------



## Baymule

What about a link for where you got the sign???


----------



## Goat Whisperer

I'm pretty sure Jeffers has the sign. 
I love it!


----------



## Alexz7272

@Goat Whisperer Yup! Got it from jeffers! 
@Baymule Here's the link!!! 
https://www.jefferspet.com/products/barn-rules-sign-24-x-18


----------



## N F C

Would it be ok if I joined you guys here? I don't know a lot about anything but I know a little about a lot. Plus, I just read all 22 pages, does that count for anything?


----------



## Mike CHS

I don't speak for everyone but I have never seen a lack of welcome on any thread.  Especially not his one. I would say welcome and offer a little or a lot as you wish.


----------



## NH homesteader

You can always join in, and on this thread you can talk about whatever you want!


----------



## CntryBoy777

@N F C it is 'Herd Etiquette' that the Original Poster, OP controls the "Thread", but from time to time they get 'Hijacked', by others for another Topic, but they are usually very interesting or really Funny. Most don't mind. Just like a true 'Herd' most follow the leader, but not always. You don't ask to join, just jump in and ask a question or comment. This is a very good group around here and very helpful and supportive. However, when something serious arises like a sick animal, or a personal issue it gets serious. When you are new and unsure it never hurts to ask, but as NH said the title of the "Thread" is Anything and Everything, so any topic is open for all to jump in on. Though, the "Threads" are separated in Forums so we try to post in the correct Forum and generally stay on the topic of the title of the "Thread". As you look around and read different things ya will come to see and understand better. I used to be hesitant and unsure too, and finally joined in the Fun.


----------



## NH homesteader

Last night at the dinner table, my daughter randomly says... Mommy, I wish Lilly (Nigerian doe) had a bigger udder. We need more milk! Lol


----------



## CntryBoy777

You will have to show her the pics on OFA's thread...


----------



## NH homesteader

Right? I think she would appreciate GW's Ruthie too!


----------



## Bruce

N F C said:


> Would it be ok if I joined you guys here? I don't know a lot about anything but I know a little about a lot. Plus, I just read all 22 pages, does that count for anything?


No room, NO ROOM!  

Of COURSE you are welcome here and 

There is no way to hijack this thread since it is "Anything and Everything". If something interesting pops into your mind and isn't specific to one of the many other threads on the Herd forum, stick it here. 

And watch out for @CntryBoy777, he has an unnatural ability to find something good in most any non dire situation. In those cases he is sympathetic and supportive. He might fill up your half full glass if you have one


----------



## CntryBoy777

You may be Glad ya are Homeschooling...otherwise ya'd be called to the Office for the "Repulsive" things your child was saying in class.


----------



## NH homesteader

so true!


----------



## CntryBoy777

Now @Bruce , I appreciate those kind words, thanks!


----------



## Alexz7272

@NH homesteader That is adorable!!!


----------



## Alexz7272

Okay guys, I might be behind the curve on this but I just got this in & it is AMAZING!!! I wish I had one a year ago! It makes hauling water soooooo much easier & less time consuming  
Anyone else use one? 
(Oh and dont mind my handle gnawed off by some puppies )


----------



## CntryBoy777

How often do ya have to sanitize tbe inside of the bag? Good idea tho...a garden wagon might bear a bit more of the load, and ya can Pull or Push depending on terrain and footing. If ya fall over ya have to pick it up to put back in the barrow. Just my way of thinking. 
Maybe ya could get one of the alpacas trained to do some pulling for ya... course, I don't know about them very much. I love to look at them tho.


----------



## Alexz7272

That is an excellent idea!! I'll watch and see how long before it gets grimy! I'm thinking of making the Husky tow a wagon with it  

So far he has liked his pulling harness!


----------



## NH homesteader

is that the puppy? He's huge!


----------



## CntryBoy777

Well, what I'd do is mix up a 10% bleach/water mix and pour it in it and slosh it all around top to bottom and sid to side then pour it out and rinse well. Leave the cap off so evaporating "Gases" can be released. I would think once or 2 a mnth would be good, depending on Temps of course and amount of usage.  I forgot about the Huskey... that harness looks Good on him too!


----------



## Alexz7272

@CntryBoy777 I am saving those instructions, thank you!!!
@NH homesteader He is 4 months now
When we first got him: 



 

To last night:


----------



## CntryBoy777

They sure Grow fast, don't they? Tho, I have never witnessed animal Growth with anything faster than ducks...man do they Grow fast.


----------



## NH homesteader

Aww


----------



## TAH

Adorable!


----------



## NH homesteader

As for the water thing, I have seen those and I think they're cool. But it wouldn't work that great for me I don't think. I have a hard enough time walking around here in winter, never mind using a wheelbarrow!


----------



## Bruce

I would definitely go with a garden cart as @CntryBoy777 suggested @NH homesteader. Two BIG wheels on the sides and easy to balance. 

For @Alexz7272 I think a nice mushing sled with wheels during non snow season. She has the appropriate "engine" that it is already getting trained to a pulling harness. And boy is he cute!


----------



## Latestarter

New Hampshire... in the winter you could put the water bag on a sled and tow it around.


----------



## Baymule

Latestarter said:


> New Hampshire... in the winter you could put the water bag on a sled and tow it around.


And by the time ya' got there it would be frozen solid......


----------



## greybeard

CntryBoy777 said:


> Well, what I'd do is mix up a 10% bleach/water mix and pour it in it and slosh it all around top to bottom and sid to side then pour it out and rinse well. Leave the cap off so evaporating "Gases" can be released. I would think once or 2 a mnth would be good, depending on Temps of course and amount of usage.


That would be a little strong IMO. If that's a 5 gallon bag, 10% would be 1/2 gallon or 64 oz of bleach. Generally, 2 tablespoons  (1 oz) of unscented chlorine bleach PER gallon of water  is more than sufficient. 

How often depends on quality of water used and whether it is rural/private well water or is  water from a municipal water supply that is already chlorinated.


----------



## CntryBoy777

That's true @greybeard . I was thinking of disinfecting the bag and not treating each batch of water. I should have been more clear about it, thank you.


----------



## greybeard

I too, was talking only about periodically disinfecting the container. 
Won't hurt to use more, but takes more rinsing and results in higher possibility of a bleach taste and odor in the water next time it is used.


----------



## Alexz7272

We have *officially* received our issuance on the patent we have been pursing for FIVE YEARS!! Not farm related but so so so so happy!! One less thing I have to worry about and can focus back on the farm more!


----------



## NH homesteader

Yay! So... Want to elaborate?


----------



## CntryBoy777

Sounds like it's been a struggle and hard fought battle...for whatever it may be!! Glad it will afford ya more Animal time for sure....after all they are the Most important, just ask em they'll tell ya.


----------



## Alexz7272

Oh boy, I will give you the abridged version  
Aaron  created  an electric longboard that you cannot tell is actually electric. Really the patent is for the circuit board he has created & the interior wheel motor he created which can be applied to almost any 'vehicle'.


----------



## NH homesteader

My brain went huh??? And my husband went... So where's the unabridged version? Haha


----------



## Alexz7272

Don't feel bad, I still don't understand it completely and I've been helping with it for four years


----------



## Bruce

NH homesteader said:


> My brain went huh??? And my husband went... So where's the unabridged version? Haha


At the patent office!!!

Congrats @Alexz7272 and Aaron!!!!!

For those that don't know, the patent process is both expensive (unless you are a patent lawyer ) and lengthy.

So just how is this longboard propelled if it isn't obviously electric?? I would think it would need a pretty decent size battery and that would be noticeable.


----------



## Latestarter

Congrats on receiving your patent! That's huge! now you can start marketing and putting it to work for you to make some money come in vice go out!


----------



## Baymule

Congratulations! What a wonderful day, the day you got official notice that your patent is finally approved. I am happy for you both!


----------



## lcertuche

Congratulations!


----------



## Alexz7272

Thanks guys!! We decided to take an impromptu to trip to the mountains (Breckenridge & Leadville) to celebrate! I have alot more pictures but here is one from our doglsedding!


----------



## frustratedearthmother

Looks like fun!


----------



## CntryBoy777

Be careful out there...I think that White stuff is COLD!


----------



## Bruce

Happy dogs and people!!!!


----------



## Baymule

That does look like fun----from my warm 60 degree sunny day in TEXAS!


----------



## lcertuche

Enjoy and take lots of pictures!


----------

